# Franklin, TN, f b/t, overbred/emaciated stray, in temp home



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Today on How You Can Help - KY_CENTRAL 'Panic Button'
Since she is in a temp home and not (yet) in a pound, she could even go on a paid transport.

*Franklin, TN: Desperate plea for help *

************************************************************************************
*







POSTED 7/31

**Someone in upper TN found an emaciated female German Shepherd Dog. From the looks of this poor baby, she has been overbred and malnourished for a VERY long time. They are calling her Sasha. 

If you can help Sasha, please call (859) 907-5498*


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Yet another starving girl - I've lost count of how many have been on this forum recently. I'm glad she is safe for now, but :help: for Sasha....
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

please take a look at the photo enlarged....this girl is beautiful !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Since she is posted on KY Central / SOS I doubt she is safe. 
Still listed there.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

still listed


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

still listed
SITUATIONS REQUIRING IMMEDIATE ATTENTION - KY_CENTRAL


----------



## Mason05 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bump for pretty Sasha :help:


----------

